# sad news story



## laughingllama75 (Jul 15, 2011)

Dog sacrifices his life pulling owner to safety off train tracks Â» DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family Â« Keywords: Alabai, train tracks, Kazakhstan, Karaganga

just how heroic these dogs are...not that we needed a reminder. Too bad the dog lost his life.......


----------

